# Louver Shutters - cheat



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I've built cypress louvered shutters before for a plantation house here in the south and it was no small task...

I just came across this and have got to say it is really cool!

Anyone used this?

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19721&filter=Rockler Outlet

Makes more sense if ya watch the video...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I guess it would all depend on if you want the shutters to operate.

As far as closet doors, the louvers are designed to let the closet breathe.

For nonoperational, pretty cool bit.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well for a strictly decorative shutter, as was the case with the ones I built... it would be great!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Well for a strictly decorative shutter, as was the case with the ones I built... it would be great!


Pretty neat cutter and end product. 

Norm did a show about operational shutters. His jigs were great.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

If i never build anymore operational shutters again it will be too soon, lol... I bit off more than I could chew with em and it was a nightmare... got em done though and they turned out nice.

Broke even by the time I wasted a ton of lumber and built all my jigs!


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

I used something similar quite a while ago. Can't remember brand or anything, but it worked great.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

firemedic said:


> If i never build anymore operational shutters again it will be too soon, lol... I bit off more than I could chew with em and it was a nightmare... got em done though and they turned out nice.
> 
> Broke even by the time I wasted a ton of lumber and built all my jigs!


Yeah, even Norm couldn't make it look easy. I can see where they'd be a royal PITA.


----------



## Madii (Feb 7, 2013)

Rockler has a kit and it's pretty much fool proof if you ask me! Kind of expensive to buy everything you really need but well worth the savings!


----------



## Loganville Tiger (Dec 23, 2012)

Madii said:


> Rockler has a kit and it's pretty much fool proof if you ask me! Kind of expensive to buy everything you really need but well worth the savings!


Never knew such an animal existed!! I have thought long and hard about how to build them after I saw the price they were asking at the big box store - for one of my larger windows - $600... and I would have 5 of similar size. Will consider this if/when I decide I want to tackle it.

Edit: Just noticed they want you to buy the louvers from them @ $7 a pop - that is a little ridiculous. I would think you could easily mill them yourself.

Thanks!!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

firemedic said:


> I've built cypress louvered shutters before for a plantation house here in the south and it was no small task...
> 
> I just came across this and have got to say it is really cool!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I did a bunch of doors with that thing a couple of years ago. Worked out pretty good. Changed the looks at least. Pic shows two doors installed with the others of the old look.


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

Loganville Tiger said:


> Never knew such an animal existed!! I have thought long and hard about how to build them after I saw the price they were asking at the big box store - for one of my larger windows - $600... and I would have 5 of similar size. Will consider this if/when I decide I want to tackle it.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed they want you to buy the louvers from them @ $7 a pop - that is a little ridiculous. I would think you could easily mill them yourself.
> 
> Thanks!!


Here is another possible way to go. I made these shutters a while ago with HD 2x6 construction lumber. The louvers don't move but they are real louvers. Ripped the rails, stiles and 3/8" louvers all from the 2x6's. M&T joinery rails and stiles. I routed the slots for the louvers in the stiles by placing the stiles in an old fashioned wood miter box. I tacked guide strips for the router on top of the miter box at a 45* angle. Put a pencil mark on the miter box and pencil marks on the stiles where each slot should go. Matched the marks, clamped and routed. Small cumulative error has the bottom louvers running slightly uphill to the right. The can of green paint cost more than the wood. Better than paying $600 each.


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

Here are the pictures


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Zircon said:


> Here is another possible way to go. I made these shutters a while ago with HD 2x6 construction lumber. The louvers don't move but they are real louvers. Ripped the rails, stiles and 3/8" louvers all from the 2x6's. M&T joinery rails and stiles. I routed the slots for the louvers in the stiles by placing the stiles in an old fashioned wood miter box. I tacked guide strips for the router on top of the miter box at a 45* angle. Put a pencil mark on the miter box and pencil marks on the stiles where each slot should go. Matched the marks, clamped and routed. Small cumulative error has the bottom louvers running slightly uphill to the right. The can of green paint cost more than the wood. Better than paying $600 each.


I like those. Excellent where ventilation is required.


----------



## Madii (Feb 7, 2013)

You can purchase the Louvers but they also sell the router bit which is the way I went! I didn't want to use bass wood!


----------

